# Office of Women's Health Webinar: Mat., Infant, and Child Health (17 Sept. 12pm, ET)



## Minuteman (Feb 15, 2011)

https://hhs-hp.webex.com/mw0401lsp1...oS9P4Bhk1vvxnvPwqalTCfH0elEw2&&siteurl=hhs-hp

Excerpt:



> Despite major advances in medical care, challenges in maternal, infant, and child health still exist in the United States. However, by putting evidence-based practices and processes into action, pregnancy outcomes and maternal, infant, and child health can be improved.
> 
> Join us on Thursday, September 17 to learn more about evidence-based maternal, infant, and early childhood home visiting and how this can improve birth outcomes and impact infant mortality.


----------

